# Answer to "Why do I keep getting logged out?" query...



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 24, 2009)

Scott1 said:


> I'm noticing the Board now signs one out much, much more quickly than before.
> 
> Does anyone know if this is a vBulletin update, has to do with a Windows update, or is there some preference individual users can set?



A few have PM'd me about this problem. Two days ago, vBulletin found a security vulnerability and patched the software. This actually occurs more often than most realize but this patch had the effect of making any old cookies invalid.

Whenever one logs in to vBulletin and saves their login, a cookie is created on their browser that saves their authentication information. Some browsers may not be properly refreshing that cookie leading to people being repeatedly logged out.

The solution is to clear your cache and cookies and it should solve the issue.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Dec 24, 2009)

Yes, but it is best not to delete all your cookies unless you want to have to resubmit login credentials to lots of other sites you frequent.

Instead, use your browser's option to view all cookies. 

1. Exit the viewing of PB and then go to your browser's options for viewing cookies. 
2. Find those listed with the terms "puritanboard.com" and/or "www.puritanboard.com". 
3. Select these and then delete them.
4. Now re-visit PB, login, and then the problem should vanish. Worked for me!

AMR


----------



## Augusta (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks, this has happened to me a couple of times.


----------



## jwithnell (Dec 24, 2009)

I was wondering about that too ...


----------

